# What cut would be suggested for Ray-Ray?



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm looking into simple pet cuts, something clean lined and halfway easy to care for. 
The issue is, Ray-Ray has no eyes. His eyelids are semi-fused shut and that kind of freaks people out when it's mentioned. Right now, all his shaggyness covers those eyes so people arn't so startled, but he looks just so raggedy.

I want something nice, neatly done, but won't frightened people away from him when he goes out with us (and he goes everywhere with us.. Molly insists on it).

Granted, he's brushed out every day so we have no matting issues.

Any suggestions so he dosn't look so unkept?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I would say a teddy bear clip would look good on him. It's pretty much what you have now, just neatened up a little. He looks adorable with his fluffy little face and it does hide the fact that he has no eyes.

I'll upload some pics later.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks, Harley Chik.


I'd love to see the pictures you upload! It'll help me allot.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

excuse the colour but this is a sort of teddy bear/jap style face 





you could always have him trimmed like a kerry blue so you cant see his eyes at all..


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

That's the first time I've seen hair on a poodle's face that I liked. Very cute.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Teresa, here the link to the pics:

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm281/mi_ku_5/Poodles/

The first few are of teddy bear trims and there is a pic of Lisa Leady with a Poodle in a Kerry Blue trim. I just love her grooms!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Teresa said:


> His eyelids are semi-fused shut and that kind of freaks people out when it's mentioned. Right now, all his shaggyness covers those eyes so people arn't so startled, but he looks just so raggedy.
> 
> I want something nice, neatly done, but won't frightened people away from him when he goes out with us


This makes me sad... I'd be honored to meet Ray-Ray and wouldn't be freaked out AT ALL!! I think the pictures you posted in your introduction post were A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!! I just wanted to smooch his little face!!! I wish people were more accepting of differences...

I'm sure whatever "do" you decide on for him will be awesome! His heart and spirit will shine through!

Smooch his little face for me, would'ja??


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

newpoodlemum, Oh my gosh, those are adorable cuts! Are the ears in the first trim pompoms on the bottom? Just like a Bedlington's cut?

Harley Chik, Fantastic Pictures! I love the idea of getting a kerry blue cut for the face, but that wound smooshy balls around the poodles face is ..just so perfect.

Lots to work with, lots of great ideas and I appriciate all this help from everyone.


and plumcrazy, you ever make it to the midwest, I'd be more than happy to meet up and let you smooch Ray-Ray's little face all you want. If you don't mind his kisses in return. He kisses so delicatly, like a tiny very insistant mouse.

Meanwhile, I'll just have Molly and me do all the smooches for you.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Uuuhhhhh I thought I WAS in the midwest...  Maybe I'm more in the midnorth?? Where the heck IS North Dakota anyway???


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I definitely recommend the Teddy Bear trim, maybe a bit modified so it covers his eyes.  The Kerry Blue idea is awesome! I think that would look really good too, especially with his colors. He's so cute! I totally love his coloring. 

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm281/mi_ku_5/Poodles/?action=view&current=japanesepoodle.jpg
That's my personal favorite from Harley's gallery. Love love love it! 
And if people are uncomfortable that he has no eyes than the cute, approachable teddy bear look and his sweet personality may help them ease up.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

Birdie,

I love that one too! They are all so adorable though.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

he has tasseled ears like a beddie he was in a bedlington cut for a wile just started doing him in a jap stlye more now.... 

i think the kerry trim is a fantastic idea for your boy it would really look cute

personally it wouldnt bother me that he has no eyes yould just make me think he was speical witch he is 

harley i like you little album as i was looking thought i was thinking i know that groomer who did thath one and that one ect lol 

and little purple joey was in there 2 the one in the spiral trim... he is a good friend of mines dog i help dye him but she trimmed him


----------

